# Ever wonder what happened to the dinosaurs?



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2018)

Baby green heron


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2018)

My husband has just commented 'What an ugly little 'something' - which says it all really.

Though I'd have probably said 'Oh - poor little something looking like that!   What a shame.'  LOL


----------



## Ljc (Dec 3, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Baby green heron
> 
> View attachment 10473


Only a mother could love it


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 3, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Baby green heron
> 
> View attachment 10473


What a beautiful bird, reminds me of my first missus/wife and the second and the third, sorry the fourth maybe to be hasn`t been resurrected yet.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 3, 2018)

I used to breed budgies and other psittacene birds - plus some finches.
Whilst the baby finches looked like baked beans, the psittacenes were obviously dinosaurs, even to the way they held up their what would become wings, just 1/2 inch tall.


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 4, 2018)

You can hear the _Jurassic Park_ music in the background ...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 4, 2018)

I think it's kind of cute, in a weird way


----------



## Ljc (Dec 4, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I think it's kind of cute, in a weird way


Do you mean it’s so ugly it’s cute


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 4, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Do you mean it’s so ugly it’s cute



Yes, fugly


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 4, 2018)

Birds don’t just look like dinosaurs, they _are_ dinosaurs. Same skeleton features, same kind of hard shelled eggs, same kind of feathers. Yes, there was a mass extinction of the big dinosaurs, but some of them made it through.

Ostriches are flightless, not because they have lost the ability to fly, but their ancestors never could. They are very primitive birds, and closest to the dinosaur model. They even have a claw on their stubby wings, more ornament than useful.

And I love that little green heron. Great hairstyle, and nice attitude- I’m a dinosaur and I don’t care


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 4, 2018)

I tend to like birds a lot, but when I look into their crazed beady little eyes, I see a furious tyrannosaurus rex trapped inside ...

Anyway, that heron is just great.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2018)

I love birds, my profile pic is of a baby rook I handreared after he was kicked out of the nest because he had club feet. My absolute favourites are pigeons though, they are horrifically ugly when young, but turn into such beautiful and affectionate birds. Very smart too. This is Gus, who came to us when he was around 2 weeks old.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 7, 2018)

Birds have been a major interest of mine since i cant remember when.  Love these pics, @ northerner and  @Madeline


----------



## Ljc (Dec 7, 2018)

I love most birds. My favourites are parrots esp Macaws and African greys.  I think I got my love of birds from my Grandad who was a pigeon fancier, I thought their bird bath way my paddling pool and adored it when I laid down in the yard pop (grandad) would  sprinkle seed all over me and called his pigeons down.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2018)

Oh I can bore for England when it comes to animals.  I used to foster and rehabilitate them for the local wildlife sanctuary until I became ill. This is Pippi, a Canada gosling who was abandoned at hatch. I had her from day one, she still had egg and shell on her. Because she was so imprinted I had to take her everywhere with me, even the shops. She’s in her sling in the car here.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## KARNAK (Dec 8, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> And I love that little green heron. Great hairstyle, and nice attitude- I’m a dinosaur and I don’t care



Neither do we Mike, T rex comes to mind.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 8, 2018)

KARNAK said:


> Neither do we Mike, T rex comes to mind.


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 8, 2018)

Aussie`s answer to Jonathon Richmond/ T Rex, A Lice in wonderland, no fleas intended.


----------

